

German Rocket Internet Plans $7B IPO in October - _stephan
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/09/23/rocket-internet-of-germany-prices-its-i-p-o

======
_stephan
Here's the prospectus: [https://ipo.rocket-
internet.com/sites/default/files/files/Ro...](https://ipo.rocket-
internet.com/sites/default/files/files/Rocket%20Internet%20Prospectus.PDF)

